# What do you pray?



## natalie75 (Jul 23, 2006)

What is the ONE SINGLE MAC product you pray you will NEVER run out of?

Right now for me it's Coco pigment.


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 23, 2006)

charm factor lipstick


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 23, 2006)

Shooting Star..I'm seriously in love with this stuff, it's insane. I'm starting to think that I should have 4, not three. I'm freaking out about them not doing a re-promo in a year or so.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 23, 2006)

Glamoursun... I love that I can use it w/ pink looks, blues, purples, peaches, and I can make it lighter or darker w/ liner... I didn't think I'd use it this much!


----------



## Glow (Jul 23, 2006)

Lovebud!!!!
My favorite eye shadow


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 23, 2006)

Vanilla pigment and Fresh Buzz lipstick!


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jul 23, 2006)

Waternymph & Sunnydaze pigment. I'll be so sad when my Delphic fluid liner goes.


----------



## divaster (Jul 23, 2006)

Shimpagne


----------



## lemurian (Jul 23, 2006)

The Lil'lily eyeshadow from the Cool Printout Palette.. it's so pretty


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jul 24, 2006)

Petticoat MSF


----------



## Ella_ (Jul 24, 2006)

Parrot and dainty cake.

But when I do run out of dainty cake Ive found a company that can custom bled and re-create lipsticks. So I'll be doing that when my beloved lippie runs too low.


----------



## bellaetoile (Jul 24, 2006)

parrot eyeshadow.
i seriously use this shadow all the freaking time.


----------



## ledonatella (Jul 24, 2006)

My Flamboyance lipstick, still after all these years it's the one I get the most compliments on.


----------



## morgasm (Jul 24, 2006)

Dreamy lip glass.


----------



## a914butterfly (Jul 24, 2006)

my parrot eyeshadow and punkin lipstick


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 24, 2006)

sweetie cake LG


----------



## KJam (Jul 24, 2006)

Pleasureflush MSF


----------



## Eilinoir (Jul 24, 2006)

Coco pigment too!


----------



## Aprilrobin (Jul 24, 2006)

Lucky Green e/s


----------



## dreamqueen (Jul 24, 2006)

stereo rose msf


----------



## calbear (Jul 24, 2006)

So Ceylon MSF


----------



## turtlefart (Jul 24, 2006)

Expensivo l's! And I can't find my one and only tube. :-(


----------



## valley (Jul 24, 2006)

goldenaire pigment...  I try not to use it all the time because I'm scared I'll run out


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Parrot in my jewel eyes pallette


----------



## user6 (Jul 24, 2006)

I hope and pray that I never drop, lose, or run out of shooting star! It's my new favorite, and I don't think I could ever be the same without it!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jul 24, 2006)

Petticoat and Blue Absinthe


----------



## kateisgreat (Jul 25, 2006)

lucky green e/s!!!


----------



## KateGrace (Jul 25, 2006)

Petticoat


----------



## Pinkdaze (Jul 25, 2006)

Phosphorelle lipglass
Porcelain Pink (although I just bought Petticoat and think I will like it better)


----------



## talk2mesun (Jul 28, 2006)

petticoat msf


----------



## Meliss1026 (Jul 28, 2006)

I finally got my hands on a 3/4 full jar of All Girl pigment, and I love it, I use it all the time and now I'm scared I'm going to run out =/


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_Vanilla pigment and Fresh Buzz lipstick!_

 
have to agree with fresh buzz lipstick

i wasnt even that fond of it when i first bought it

and now i wish i got a backup


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 2, 2006)

TLC in temting tillie(?)


----------



## natalie75 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Is there such a thing as ?*

I have read and want so badly about "bronze" pigment.  All I can ever find is Pink Bronze, Chocolate Brown or Bronze glitter.  Is there such a thing as  just "bronze" pigment?


----------



## bebs (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natalie75* 
_I have read and want so badly about "bronze" pigment.  All I can ever find is Pink Bronze, Chocolate Brown or Bronze glitter.  Is there such a thing as  just "bronze" pigment?_

 
.. bronze is a really old d/c pigment that came out with brass, copper, gold and silver.


----------



## kannan (Aug 3, 2006)

summer neutral, but i've got a bunch of backups just in case


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 4, 2006)

woodwinked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im boring i know


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 4, 2006)

coco and deckchair pigments... and my beloved paints...


----------



## XoXo (Aug 4, 2006)

My blue pigment sample, Crystal Rose lipglass(even though I hve a backup), Shooting Star MSF....


----------



## natalie75 (Aug 18, 2006)

*My new OMG I hope I never run out*

Flirty number e/s and Moth e/s


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 19, 2006)

Porcelain Pink msf and Stawberry Blonde lipstick!!


----------



## idreamincolor (Aug 20, 2006)

My Avavt Gold MSF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Aug 20, 2006)

So There Jade powepoint
Coco pigment
Shimmermoss e/s
Pink Maribu lipstick


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 20, 2006)

Waternymph <3 my fav e/s ever! & i dont even have a backup =s


----------



## Colorqueen (Aug 21, 2006)

Stereo Rose- oh heck- all of the MSF.  I use them constantly- nothing will pick me up after a horrid looking day than a quick app of MSF, mascara, and lipgloss.  Possibly a little liner depending on the outfit.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Shimpagne MSF & blonde on blonde l/s


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 21, 2006)

i have two lol, Cool & Aloof lipgelee and Porcelian Pink MSF


----------



## love_and_hate (Aug 22, 2006)

White Gold pigment, I think. Its the perfect highlight, I use it absolutely every day.


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 22, 2006)

graphic brown fluidline


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Aug 23, 2006)

strawberry blonde lipstick and stereo rose.  
i ....will...cry...


----------



## XoXo (Aug 23, 2006)

Crystal Rose lipglass


----------



## debsjc (Aug 23, 2006)

Stereo Rose MSF


----------



## natalie75 (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 
_Shimpagne MSF & blonde on blonde l/s_

 

Blonde on Blonde is the first l/s that my husband has said he REALLY liked on me.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Sep 2, 2006)

palatial lustreglass. i need to pick up a few backups. I love that stuff.


----------



## lolachick (Sep 6, 2006)

Stereo Rose and Petticoat MSFs, Moth Brown e/s, and Coco and Coco Beach pigs.  I love them all...


----------



## jeweleye11 (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_graphic brown fluidline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too! i love mine too much.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 26, 2009)

loose blot powder, I just got it-fell deep in love, then heard it will be d/c


----------



## gildedangel (May 27, 2009)

So Ceylon MSF, my HG bronzer.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 27, 2009)

Boy Bait cremesheen Glass..I have a serious love for this tube of goodness


----------



## HustleRose (May 27, 2009)

lollipop loving lipstick
petticoat msf
fun & games beauty powder blush
spaced out blush (my hg blush <33333)
hush hush tendertone


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 27, 2009)

So Ceylon MSF (I love that MSF and wished that I got a backup of it)
Virgin Kiss l/g (my HG lipglass)
Fashion Scoop and Boy Bait c/g


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 27, 2009)

Sweet & Single l/s!
I dont know what I'll do once its gone


----------



## MacAddict09 (May 27, 2009)

lollipop lovin  l/s
Purple Rite  l/s
Silverfog pigment sample


----------



## MissResha (May 27, 2009)

So Scarlet lipstick. I have three backups, but I don't think thats enough. Hopefully in a few years I'll find a new red that i can't live without because as of now...they might have to throw me in a ward if they dont bring this gorgeous color back!


----------



## MACLovin (May 27, 2009)

Rose Blanc. I've already hit pan on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know some say Nylon is a dupe, but it's just not as pretty.. blah.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (May 27, 2009)

Pink Vivid pigment, can't imagine summer without it.

And:
Sweet Strawberry l/g I underestimated the love for that one I'm thinking of breaking my no buy for a b/u.

Fun&Games bpb

Alpha Girl bp (even if I have b/u)

Melrose Mood l/s


----------



## Karen_B (May 27, 2009)

Viva Glam VI SE lipstick. It is the most wonderful lipstick I've ever owned. I am contemplating a backup - and the best part is I can justify it, since it's for charity!


----------



## xKiKix (May 28, 2009)

my cremesheen glasses, i dont want to use them all up but every time i use it i have a little heart attack when i see the little amount the tube contains...


----------



## barbieismetal (May 28, 2009)

I hope i never run out of Blackground paint pot , carbon eyeshadow & snob lipstick

oh and Melrose Mood lipstick .. boo hoo its almsot gone


----------

